# Looking for a rp partner



## Amnesia (Nov 23, 2017)

I'm trying to get back into rp, and I think it would be a lot of fun to actually use some of my characters. I haven't actually done a long term rp in a long time. I'm down for any type of rp, but I'd rather it just be a one on one type of rp, as I don't enjoy doing group rp's that much.


----------



## EternalTiger (Nov 23, 2017)

RP is good.  It both stimulates creating and is an enjoyable way to pass the time.


----------



## Amnesia (Nov 24, 2017)

EternalTiger said:


> RP is good.  It both stimulates creating and is an enjoyable way to pass the time.


It is, it truly is. I just don't have anyone to rp with.


----------



## Signaturefox (Nov 24, 2017)

Amnesia said:


> I'm trying to get back into rp, and I think it would be a lot of fun to actually use some of my characters. I haven't actually done a long term rp in a long time. I'm down for any type of rp, but I'd rather it just be a one on one type of rp, as I don't enjoy doing group rp's that much.



I could RP with you if you'd like


----------



## Amnesia (Nov 25, 2017)

Signaturefox said:


> I could RP with you if you'd like


Sure, I'm not sure how to do so on here, so do you have a discord?


----------



## DMW45 (Nov 25, 2017)

I'm generally up for RP, DMW45#8565 on discord


----------



## Signaturefox (Nov 25, 2017)

Amnesia said:


> Sure, I'm not sure how to do so on here, so do you have a discord?


I just got one


----------



## Amnesia (Nov 26, 2017)

Signaturefox said:


> I just got one


I"m moose#4194


----------



## Amnesia (Nov 26, 2017)

DMW45 said:


> I'm generally up for RP, DMW45#8565 on discord


I sent it to you


----------



## Signaturefox (Nov 26, 2017)

Amnesia said:


> I sent it to you


I didn’t see it, so I sent one of my own


----------

